# Can this wait four months?



## bearlybreathing (Aug 6, 2013)

It got better for a few weeks, practically no tingling or pain except when I walked barefoot I would feel a shock in my big toe. But now I'm back in a lot of pain and the tingling is back. I have other symptoms (headaches, hazy vision in my left eye, feeling fatigued but still with difficulty sleeping, worsened weakness in that foot/ankle, sometimes trouble peeing, constipation, no appetite, severe tremor and clumsiness especially bad in my left hand (I don't think this is from lithium because I've been on Li for a year and had no issues until a few days ago and my levels are barely in the therapeutic range), and I almost passed out the other day). 

I don't know what goes with whatever is in my foot and what goes with side effects from my schizoaffective meds (Invega, Vraylar, Lithium). 

I know I should probably go to the hospital, but I'm worried it's going to be like last time where the triage nurse is like "you have an appointment in January with a neurologist, why the fuck are you here?" and I'm worried they'll think I'm drug seeking or having delusions and won't take me seriously. 

What are they going to do other than do some imaging, refer me to a neurologist to discuss the imaging (probably with an appoint later than my current appointment), and give me a big bill?


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

bearlybreathing said:


> It got better for a few weeks, practically no tingling or pain except when I walked barefoot I would feel a shock in my big toe. But now I'm back in a lot of pain and the tingling is back. I have other symptoms (headaches, hazy vision in my left eye, feeling fatigued but still with difficulty sleeping, worsened weakness in that foot/ankle, sometimes trouble peeing, constipation, no appetite, severe tremor and clumsiness especially bad in my left hand (I don't think this is from lithium because I've been on Li for a year and had no issues until a few days ago and my levels are barely in the therapeutic range), and I almost passed out the other day).
> 
> I don't know what goes with whatever is in my foot and what goes with side effects from my schizoaffective meds (Invega, Vraylar, Lithium).
> 
> ...


jesus just go to the ER...
or at least call your doctor and ask what you should do
stop caring if they'll judge you and just ask for treatment, it's not your job to figure out what you have, it's theirs!


----------



## bearlybreathing (Aug 6, 2013)

Sorry, sorry, I know I'm annoying. I want to go I just can't get myself to go. Bad memories from last time I got admitted and such. I'm such a loser I'm fucking crying right now because I think I'd actually rather get worse than go, but that's not ideal either.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

bearlybreathing said:


> Sorry, sorry, I know I'm annoying. I want to go I just can't get myself to go. Bad memories from last time I got admitted and such. I'm such a loser I'm fucking crying right now because I think I'd actually rather get worse than go, but that's not ideal either.


you're bearly annoying, I just had the "tough love" hat on
but thing is you gotta go or consult someone because those symptoms could be serious if there's something pathological. If they tell you why you went there just lie and tell them your doctor told you to, or just tell them the truth that you feel those symptoms were ER-worthy and it's not like you are a doctor to know for sure. Honestly whoever said that was rude and unprofessional and you shouldn't base your decision going there again on that person. I've worked at a hospital and know docs and nurses can be super rude at times, and it's rarely if ever about the other person, but their own problems and even bad work ethic. They are not in the right for telling you this.


----------



## BigApplePi (Dec 1, 2011)

Red Panda said:


> I personally wouldn't go to a chiropractor since it's a pseudoscience, I've gone to physical therapists who are actually medically trained at the very least


Don't agree. I'm been to many chiropractors over the years and some of them are ignorant and not to be trusted. I now have a chiropractor who is terrific. We have a rapport and I can ask him questions. He suggests exercises. He is medically trained. I never go though unless I suspect my spine is out of alignment. That happens to me when I lift something asymetrically or bend down the wrong way. Back has been great for over a year now. Two years ago I couldn't walk. I'll repeat. Chiro fixed me up.




bearlybreathing said:


> Okay I'm considering the ER again because I twisted my torso to the left and now my foot all the way up the back of my leg hurts like hell* [sciatic nerve?]* and the tingling is more significant. I really don't want to wait right now though. Maybe tomorrow morning if it's still like this.


Now that is interesting. Try googling what happens when your spine is out of alignment and goes back in or goes out. I'm making no medical advice. Your situation could have any cause, undiagnosed. What you do is up to you.


----------



## bearlybreathing (Aug 6, 2013)

Went to the ER. Was told to call the neurologist and sent home. I called the neurologist a month ago...


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

bearlybreathing said:


> Sorry, sorry, I know I'm annoying. I want to go I just can't get myself to go. Bad memories from last time I got admitted and such. I'm such a loser I'm fucking crying right now because I think I'd actually rather get worse than go, but that's not ideal either.


You're not a loser. Healthcare in the US is just terrible.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

bearlybreathing said:


> Went to the ER. Was told to call the neurologist and sent home. I called the neurologist a month ago...


that sounds like terrible care standards, is there another place you could go?
call the doc again and tell him it's been getting worse


----------



## bearlybreathing (Aug 6, 2013)

I don't know of anywhere better. I'll call the dr tomorrow to see if I can get an earlier appointment.
I'm going to be so fucking broke by the time I get a diagnosis 😂


----------



## BigApplePi (Dec 1, 2011)

bearlybreathing said:


> I'm going to be so fucking broke by the time I get a diagnosis 😂


I may have missed this. When did this first start? Did you fall or life something prior?


----------



## bearlybreathing (Aug 6, 2013)

BigApplePi said:


> I may have missed this. When did this first start? Did you fall or life something prior?


I think it started in August, then it lasted about a month, got better for a few weeks, then came back a few days ago. I may have injured it, idk, I was severely psychotic and am missing a few weeks of June/August from my memory.


----------



## BigApplePi (Dec 1, 2011)

bearlybreathing said:


> I think it started in August, then it lasted about a month, got better for a few weeks,


Typical. Of course only a doctor (specialist?) can diagnose you accurately if then ... and maybe a chiropractor.

For me I remember my cat ran out. I reached out to grab it and knocked my back out. Didn't think that would happen. Another time I lifted an inflatable boat up high to put it away. It was weeks later my back went out. I had to think back to figure what did it.That was the only thing I could think of. Now I have to be careful. 

Can you repeat again your symptoms currently, including if it gets better and worse?


----------



## bearlybreathing (Aug 6, 2013)

BigApplePi said:


> Can you repeat again your symptoms currently, including if it gets better and worse?


Yeah, I'm not sure if all of these are related but here ya go:

-My right foot tingles and is weak. Doc said this is called foot drop and has a bunch of different causes this was steady for about a month, went away for two or three weeks, then came back. This was my main problem in August.
-The calf area up the back of my leg to just below the butt has a shooting pain that varies from 2-7 out of 10 on the pain scale. It doesn't get better with acetaminophen (the only otc painkiller I can take). This happened the first episode but it's a lot worse this time around.
-My entire body is tremory and it's the worst my left hand. This started about four days ago and has been consistent but is sometimes worse than others. This didn't happen the first episode.
-I have an intermittent headache, right side of my head towards the front. This morning it was so bad I got nauseous and started dry heaving. Right now it's not too bad but I still feel it. This happened first episode but not nearly as frequently.
-I've had trouble peeing that comes and goes. Sometimes I can be in pain from how full my bladder is and still not be able to go. Usually when I do go, it doesn't feel like I'm done and I'm back in the bathroom 30 minutes later anyways. This happened first episode too.
-"Tired depression." Yeah, I have schizoaffective d/o but usually I get "mixed/agitated depression," never "tired depression." This is new, but my first episode was while I was psychotic.
-Vision in my left eye is consistently hazy/foggy. This is new as of a few days ago.
-I almost passed out a couple times from standing up too quickly, I assumed it was from not eating/drinking enough (I have almost no appetite). This happened first episode too but I also wasn't eating back then.

I'm not really looking for a diagnosis (though if you have any ideas on how to help with specific symptoms I'd be happy to hear them). I'd also like some tips on navigating the health system because the ER was no help and I've called other neurologists and the earliest anyone can see me is January.


----------



## BigApplePi (Dec 1, 2011)

bearlybreathing said:


> Yeah, I'm not sure if all of these are related but here ya go:


Wow! Good description of symptoms. Can you print them out to give to whatever doctor you can come up with? Question: do you have insurance? I assume you are too young for medicare which I have. 

You've used the word "psychosis." How do you know this? You mean schizophrenia with delusions?

With so many varied symptoms that sounds beyond a mere misalignment of back vertebrae though that could be part of it. I have little idea.


----------



## bearlybreathing (Aug 6, 2013)

BigApplePi said:


> Wow! Good description of symptoms. Can you print them out to give to whatever doctor you can come up with? Question: do you have insurance? I assume you are too young for medicare which I have.
> 
> You've used the word "psychosis." How do you know this? You mean schizophrenia with delusions?
> 
> With so many varied symptoms that sounds beyond a mere misalignment of back vertebrae though that could be part of it. I have little idea.


I have medicare through SSDI. I have schizoaffective disorder so I am quite well versed when it comes to psychosis


----------



## BigApplePi (Dec 1, 2011)

Do you take any medications for that?


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

bearlybreathing said:


> Saw my gp, referred me to podiatry who said it was my spine/nerves and referred me to neurology. First available appointment is late January.
> I'm tripping over my right foot. I can't flex it upwards and it's weak flexing in other directions. It started off with tingling on the top of my foot but now the tinglinig is my whole foot up to my knee. Been going on about two months now. Sometimes the tingling will stop and I'll get moderate pain in random spots. Idk if this is related or normal, but I feel lumps in my calf that I never noticed before.
> It's interfering significantly with my life. I'm afraid to drive, can't run (how I stay sane), can't hike (also how I stay sane). I asked them to call me if there's any cancellations but I'm sure a hundred other people did that before they called me.
> The podiatrist said to go to the ER if it gets worse, but I'm not exactly sure they'll be able to do another than give me the number of a neurologist.


Call the neurologist's office. Ask them if you can be put on a list if there is a cancellation or reschedule because you are hurting and really cannot afford to wait 4 months to be seen.


----------



## bearlybreathing (Aug 6, 2013)

BigApplePi said:


> Do you take any medications for that?


Yeah, invega, vraylar, lithium and they just added thorazine and cogentin today.


tanstaafl28 said:


> Call the neurologist's office. Ask them if you can be put on a list if there is a cancellation or reschedule because you are hurting and really cannot afford to wait 4 months to be seen.


Did that a while ago


----------

